# minsan lang kitang iibigin



## akocmwn

Hi there! 

Got this phrase in one of the Tagalog songs: "minsan lang kitang iibigin..."
How can you translate it in an English word? 

Thanks a bunch!♥


----------



## Inglip

'I will only love you once'


----------



## akocmwn

Wow! 

Is that it? Thanks much Inglip...ü


----------



## Inglip

Yeah, that's what I would say it means.


----------



## akocmwn

Thanks! Thanks!


----------

